# In a blink it all turn for the worst!



## indistressed (Sep 14, 2009)

Today I just dont know, it all turned out so bad. It has been not even 2 months since my H left, things have not been good between us; as much as I try to have a civil, nice, cordial relationship with him for the sake of my kids and my sanity but it is impossible with him. It all starts because he acts as if im invisible. He comes into the house and acts as if im not there no hi, whats up or how u doing. All he says is "where he kids" he calls on the phone and "can i speak to the kids". We are attending MC and this has been our topic of conversation for a couple of sessions now because I just can not take, accept, for him to disrespect me. am I asking for too much by just asking to acknowledge that I am present. Show some respect man! Well, yesterday I just had it. We had a birthday gathering for my niece & nephew with all the family. He comes into the house and greets everybody even people he does not know with a hug and a kiss except me! I am not expecting a hug and a kiss but at least a HI! My sister had to mention to him if he was going to say hi to me. So he taps my foot with his foot and at this point I was so upset for him being so disrespectful that I just gave him a peace sign. I have been having issuse with him and puzzled to see why he would act so stupid but I dont know and I am tiered of turning the other cheek so that he can slap me harder. So I decided that i was done being nice and if he's going to treat me like SH.. than I would do the same to him. I did not speak to him or acknowledge him at all and when we got to my house he said that he was leaving because I was acting like I did not want him around so I let him have it. Raised me voice and he was like you are raising your voice i said I know because I am upset One thing is for you to act disrespectful between us (which I dont tolerate) but in front of my family NO. He got up and left I dont need this he said and left. I told him to yes leave since that is what he is best at! Today another incident he usually comes with us to swimming classes, so he comes I dont say a word at all. I dont want to speak to him, I dont want him there but I know that he is there for the kids, I dont want to care for him but unfortunately that is not the case. He is around because of the kids. So we had another family gathering for another niece and he decides that after swimming and dropping us off at the house he is going to disappear and come back in time to go to the party. 2 hours later nothing. he txt me that he would be coming in 30 minutes. 45 minutes go by and nothing I txt him to see what was happening and that we needed to be at the party at a certain time and it was already 50 minutes after and that it would not take place @ my sisters house so we needed to be on the road. He response saying that he will be there That why I didnt tell him it was some place else before blablabla. ( I did try to tell him last week but he was not interested so what am I suppose to do?) To take the kids bcause he will be going back to his place. and that he is done trying to be nice and cordial. Wait a minute who is he being nice and cordial too, bcause not to me! We got into a big argument after he shows up almost 2 hours later. I confronted him to see why he is playing these games and to talk to tell me whats going on but he wouldn't. I was so upset that I just wanted to ripe him in pieces because he would not tell me what the f*&ck is wrong Y must he aggravate me and complicate things. Y can he get along I am not asking him to love me or anything just to get along Things got kinda physical since I would not let him leave and he wanted to move me, he was pulling and struggling with me . Now here I am feeling I dont know what because I dont want this to get like this. I dont want to be bitter and upset but I dont want either for him to think that he can walk all over me. Ok he is out, all I want is to keep a civil relationship with him becuase of the kids thats all. I dont even want him back right now. PLEASE SOME WORDS OF ADVICE, PLS. 

Sorry for such along post but this man/situation is driving insane. We have our MC session 2morrow and I dont even know if he will show up or if I even care. Y r we still in MC if he claims to have checked out and he is even F*&cking around:scratchhead:


----------

